
Airbar – Helps you add the touchscreen functionality to any display - obscurant1st
https://techtuft.com/airbar-helps-you-add-the-touchscreen-feature-to-any-display/1096/
======
jv0010
This is great for older displays that cannot be upgraded easily due to
propriety limitations. Eg. Cars

